# DATE CHANGE 10.29.16 Hickory Log Open Tournament



## MerkyWaters (Oct 5, 2016)

Hickory Log Creek Reservoir 
Open Pot Tournament
October 29, 2016
Safelight - 2:00pm

$40 ($30 Entree + $10 Big Fish = $40)
100% Payback
5 Boats - 1st
10 Boats - 1st, 2nd
15 Boats - 1st, 2nd, 3rd

5 Fish Limit
Adequate Size Aerated Livewell
Local and State Rules apply
.5 lb / Dead fish
.5 lb / minute late and 10 minutes auto DQ
No live bait / One rod in the water at a time
Courteous to anglers at all times.

Please let me know if anyone has questions and if you plan to attend.


----------



## Coach Bombay (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm in, just need to find a partner.  Put me down for now(Joey), and I'll update you when I find a partner.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds great Joey we will see you next Saturday.


----------

